# A strange feeling....



## Meanderer (Apr 28, 2015)




----------



## Glinda (Apr 28, 2015)




----------



## Shalimar (Apr 28, 2015)

Chuckle!


----------



## jujube (Apr 28, 2015)

Deja voodoo:  _I think someone has already put this spell on me.
_
Deja boo-boo:  _DAMN! I bark my shins on that hitch every freakin' time!

_Deja coo-coo_:  That damn bird wakes me up one more time and I'm gonna shoot it!

_Deja doo-doo:  _Arrrrgggghhhh!  I stepped in that dog poop AGAIN!
_
Deja tutu:  _I swear, Margaret, if you make me go to one more ballet, we're getting divorced!

_


----------



## Meanderer (Apr 28, 2015)




----------



## Meanderer (Apr 28, 2015)

jujube said:


> Deja voodoo:  _I think someone has already put this spell on me.
> _
> Deja boo-boo:  _DAMN! I bark my shins on that hitch every freakin' time!
> 
> ...


HAHA!  What a Deja Menu to choose from jj!  Luv it!


----------



## Meanderer (Apr 29, 2015)

_Deja __ 

Deja _




_Deja_



_Deja_



_Deja_


----------



## Meanderer (May 1, 2015)




----------



## John C (May 1, 2015)

After I heard about Yogi Berra's quote, "It's deja vu all over again" I stopped having those strange feelings.


----------



## Meanderer (May 2, 2015)




----------



## Meanderer (May 3, 2015)

*The mind-bending effects of feeling two hearts*

When a man was fitted with a new heart, his mind changed in unusual ways. Why? The answer reveals a surprising truth about all our bodies, says David Robson. The small mechanical pump was meant to relieve the burden of his failing cardiac muscles, but Carlos (not his real name) disliked the sensation. The beat of the machine seemed to replace his pulse, a sensation that warped his body image: as the device throbbed above his navel, Carlos had the eerie feeling that his chest had dropped into the abdomen.

http://www.bbc.com/future/story/20141205-the-man-with-two-hearts


----------



## Meanderer (May 15, 2015)

*A Song for World War III*


----------



## Meanderer (May 21, 2015)




----------



## Meanderer (Jun 3, 2015)




----------



## Meanderer (Jun 9, 2015)




----------



## Meanderer (Jun 12, 2015)




----------



## Meanderer (Jun 16, 2015)




----------



## Meanderer (Jun 25, 2015)

*The Strange Story Of The Man Behind 'Strange Fruit'*

"One of Billie Holiday's most iconic songs is "Strange Fruit," a haunting protest against the inhumanity of racism. Many people know that the man who wrote the song was inspired by a photograph of a lynching. But they might not realize that he's also tied to another watershed moment in America's history".
http://www.npr.org/2012/09/05/158933012/the-strange-story-of-the-man-behind-strange-fruit


----------



## NancyNGA (Jun 25, 2015)

Very interesting, Meanderer.


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 25, 2015)




----------



## NancyNGA (Jun 25, 2015)

:grin:


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 5, 2015)




----------



## Butterfly (Oct 23, 2015)

Meanderer said:


>



Jeez!  I thought I was the only one who remembered Tom Lehrer!


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 20, 2015)

Hello!....I'm Johnny Nash!


----------



## NancyNGA (Dec 2, 2015)




----------



## Meanderer (Dec 28, 2015)

Home on the Strange - An Art Installation by Tyler James Bush - The Dummy


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 28, 2015)




----------



## Meanderer (Jun 11, 2017)




----------



## Meanderer (Jun 11, 2017)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 12, 2017)




----------



## Pappy (Jun 12, 2017)




----------

